# PC startet mehrfach neu, bootet dann aber normal.



## Jack-Johnson (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einer Weile das Problem, dass mein PC, wenn er lange ausgeschalten war (zB über Nacht) und dann das erste Mal gestartet wird, 2-3 mal nach ca 5 Sekunden wieder ausgeht und letztlich dann normal bootet.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieses Verhalten erst auftritt, seit dem die CPU übertaktet ist. Ich habe dass UEFI mehrfach resettet und dann neu eingestellt. Ich habe mit fester Spannung und mit Offset übertaktet (Temperaturen etc sind supi).
Egal was ich mache, dass Problem bleibt bestehen. Nun könnte ich natürlich schauen ob es ohne übertakten funzt, aber dass ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache.
Sobald der PC hochgefahren ist, läuft alles super und es gibt keinerlei Probleme.
Wenn ich den PC neu starte klappt auch alles.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2014)

Asus Board?

Wenn ja, dann ist das normal, macht mein RIVF auch in den Standardeinstellungen nach einem Hard-Reset (Strom aus). Aber auch bei anderen Herstellern wird es wohl solche Sicherheitsfeatures geben.
Bei Asus gibt es aber in den UEFI Optionen irgendwo eine Option diesen Stabilitätscheck nicht durchzuführen.


----------



## Jack-Johnson (6. Januar 2014)

GB Z77X-D3H ist das Mainboard. Also Gigabyte. 
Der PC ist immer am Strom. Die Steckdosenleiste ist immer an. Ich denke auch, dass es sich um irgend einen BIOS selbsttest handelt. Was mich halt wundert ist, warum er es dann nicht jedes mal macht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn es nur nach längerem Ausschalten passiert könnten auch die Elkos vom Netzteil schwächeln


----------



## Jack-Johnson (6. Januar 2014)

Dann würde es auch ohne Übertaktung so seien oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2014)

Sollte im Normalfall dann auch so sein. Bei 4 GHz sollte man aber auch ohne Spannungsspielereien auskommen


----------



## heldarious (6. Januar 2014)

Bei mir passiert das auch jedesmal wenn ich das Netzteil am Schalter ausschalte.
Er fährt hoch, schaltet sich aus, wartet 5 sekunden und fährt dann richtig hoch. Habr auch keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt 
Habe eine Pure Power L8 430 Watt
Mainboard: AsRock H55M


----------



## Jack-Johnson (7. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal die Spannungen auf Auto gesetzt. Die sehen damit eh gut aus. Nach der Arbeit mal schauen ob es etwas ändert. Ansonsten werde ich mal die Standardeinstellung laden und sehen was sich ändert.


----------



## mrtvu (7. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn es nur nach längerem Ausschalten passiert könnten auch die Elkos vom Netzteil schwächeln


 
Ich würde auch das Netzteil verdächtigen, wenn es dich ärgert tauschen.


----------



## Jack-Johnson (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich mal wieder....das Problem tritt leider immer noch auf. 
Ich habe über die Monate diverse BIOS Einstellungen probiert, aber letztlich kam es immer wieder zu diesem Bootloop, mit ca 5 Neustarts und dann normalem Bootvorgang.
Manchmal hält es mehrere Wochen, manchmal einen Tag. 
An sonsten läuft der PC zZ mit 4,1 Ghz stabil.

Wenn Ihr nun sagt, dass Netzteil könnte betroffen sein....was wäre denn eine Alternative? Ich habe allerdings recht oft von Bootloops bei Gigabyte gelesen, die einfach nicht weggingen.
Ich habe leider kein NT zum testen...müsste also eines kaufen und würde es ungern umsonst machen.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2014)

hi ...beim ersten start versucht der rechner mit den SPD profil des Rams zu starten .
 funzt das nicht macht er einen Neustart und setzt die ram Timings anders so das er starten kann.

 Timings im Bios manuell einstellen sollte Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Jack-Johnson (15. Juni 2014)

Hiho...danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Timings (99924) und die 1,5 V Spannung wurden aber schon nach Herstellervorgabe manuell eingestellt. Hat leider keinen Unterschied ergeben.

Generell hab ich die meisten Spannungen im BIOS fixiert. Übertaktung wurde mit Auto/fester Spannung und im Moment Offset probiert. LLC an/aus und C-States haben auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2014)

^^dann teste mal das Gegenteil alles auf Auto (rams)

 Haben die ein XMP Profil ?
 wenn ja das testen


----------



## Jack-Johnson (15. Juni 2014)

Nein kein XMP
Alles auf Auto hab ich auch schon durch.

Problem ist auch, dass es ja manchmal eine Weile garkeine Zicken macht, so dass ich mir mittlerweile nicht mal mehr sicher bin, dass es im nicht übertakteten Zustand nicht auch passieren würde. Mehr als ein paar Tage habe ich das nicht getestet.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2014)

okay ...dann werden wir hier nicht weiterkommen 

Bitte einen Mod deinen Thread hierhin zu verschieben und dort wird dir dann direkt von Gigabyte durch GBTTM geholfen .
Gigabyte Mainboards
Bitte aber ein wenig Geduld haben denn niemand ist 24/7 online 
GBTTM läßt dich garantiert nicht im Regen stehen


----------



## Jack-Johnson (16. Juni 2014)

Wie geht das?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2014)

Einfach eine PN an einen Mod und den bitten den Thread zu verschieben 

Der ist momentan online 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller-.html

Ansonsten einfach im Forum nach ganz unten schauen wo aufgeführt ist wer momentan online ist ( Die Schwarzen sind die Mods )


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

Hast du schon mal anderen RAM getestet?
Kann auch sein dass das Mainboard den RAM einfach nicht will bzw. der RaM einen Fehler aufweist und das System deswegen nicht läuft bzw. es regelmäßig Probleme gibt.

Am Netzteil kann es übrigens nicht liegen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Der Thread wurde auf Wunsch in das Gigabyte-Supportforum verschoben. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Juni 2014)

So ich hänge mich auch einmal mit ran. HAbe das selbe Problem. Habe ein Z77X-UD3H mit einem i5 2500K. Das Problem habe ich aber erst, seit ich eins neues Board aus der RMA habe. Habe schon so gut wie alles ausprobiert.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit*Jack-Johnson*, *Pseudoephedrin*

Danke für die Anfrage.

 Gerne   wollen wir hier  mit unseren Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind helfen.   Leider ist es so  aus der Ferne   (Fernwartung) nicht eindeutig zu sagen     was jetzt das  Problem mit  deinem System ist. Aber wir lassen Euch   nicht im   Stich 

[Bitte] *@ALL* wir bitten darum den Support *ab jetzt* von unserer Seite durchzuführen um  schnell  einen offizielle Lösung zu bieten. Dies ist so vorgesehen und keinesfalls  Böse  gemeint, im Gegenteil wir freuen uns über Eure Tatkräftige Hilfe.  Die Beteiligung ist gern sehen aber bitte kurz zu halten, Danke.

@*Jack-Johnson*, *Pseudoephedrin*

Dann wollen wir eure Anfrage angehen und eine Lösung finden.

*Es gilt bei Anfragen von "OC" Systemen: *
​ *Leider können wir zu Fragen bezüglich Übertaktung des Systems an dieser Stelle keine Hilfestellung bieten. Die Übertaktbarkeit hängt nicht zuletzt von Komponenten Dritter ab, so daß wir bestimmte Ergebnisse nicht garantieren können. Die Übertaktbarkeit ist ebenfalls abhängig von der Abstimmung verschiedener Einstellungen in Abhängigkeit von diesen Komponenten. *
​
*Für OC :* Für frage des OC haben wir extra User die gerne helfen, Empfehlen kann ich den der8auer.  Bitte schreib Ihn an und er kann dir bei deiner OC Frage helfen.


Zu deiner Anfrage @*Pseudoephedrin*

Wir empfehlen:
1. Das System ohne OC zu betreiben (und wenn, bitte mit der8auer durch gehen via PN und die Kompatibilitätsliste achten)
2. Bitte das aktuellste Bios zu installieren (siehe unten). 
3. Speicher-Kompatibilitätsliste : http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z77x-ud3h.pdf 

*BIOS aktuelle Versionen (Die Revision deines Mainboard findest du links unten in der Ecke auf deinem Mainboard):*
GA-Z77X-UD3H *(rev. 1.1)* :* F20e*
GA-Z77X-UD3H *(rev. 1.0)* : *F20e*

Bitte folgendes durchführen für Bios Update:
1- BIOS Datei Version *F18i *herunterladen auf ein Formatierten USB-Stick (Fat32) kopieren 
2- Die Bios Datei auf dem USB-Stick ausführen (hier sollten jetzt 2 Dateien + die BIOS Datei sein)
3- Bitte den USB Stick stecken lassen, den PC neu starten und direkt ins Bios gehen.
4- Im BIOS mit *F8* Update Q-flash starten und die Datei *Z77XUD3H.20e *auswählen
5- Nach update Neustarten und direkt wieder ins BIOS gehen
6- Im Bios die Tasten F7 und dann F10 drücken (PC Startet neu)
7- Jetzt wieder ins BIOS gehen und dort alles einstellen* , speichern und PC neu starten.*
 8- Jetzt bitte nochmal alles testen und beobachten ob sich das Verhalten verbessert hat.


Zu deiner Anfrage @*Jack-Johnson*

Wir empfehlen 
1. Das System ohne OC zu betreiben (und wenn, bitte mit der8auer durch gehen via PN und die Kompatibilitätsliste achten)
2. Bitte das aktuellste Bios zu installieren (siehe unten). 
3. Speicher-Kompatibilitätsliste         : http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z77x-d3h.pdf
*Dein Speicher : *8GB-KIT Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto, zu prüfen ob er kompatible ist. 

*BIOS aktuelle Versionen (Die Revision deines Mainboard findest du links unten in der Ecke auf deinem Mainboard):*
                             GA-Z77X-D3H                 *(rev. 1.1)* : *F18i*
GA-Z77X-D3H                 *(rev. 1.0)* : *F18i*

Bitte folgendes durchführen für Bios Update:
1- BIOS Datei Version *F18i *herunterladen auf ein Formatierten USB-Stick (Fat32) kopieren 
2- Die Bios Datei auf dem USB-Stick ausführen (hier sollten jetzt 2 Dateien + die BIOS Datei sein)
3- Bitte den USB Stick stecken lassen, den PC neu starten und direkt ins Bios gehen.
4- Im BIOS mit *F8* Update Q-flash starten und die Datei *Z77XD3H.18i* auswählen
5- Nach update Neustarten und direkt wieder ins BIOS gehen
6- Im Bios die Tasten F7 und dann F10 drücken (PC Startet neu)
7- Jetzt wieder ins BIOS gehen und dort alles einstellen* , speichern und PC neu starten.*
 8- Jetzt bitte nochmal alles testen und beobachten ob sich das Verhalten verbessert hat.


@*Jack-Johnson*, *Pseudoephedrin*

Sollte das alles nichts zum erwünschten Ziel führen, hast du folgende Möglichkeiten: _"Um dir dennoch einen wunderbaren Service anbieten zu  können, würden wir  dich einfach bitten folgende Möglichkeiten für  detaillierte Lösungswege  zu nutzen "_

- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
 Bitte  mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt               auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen     Festnetznummer            0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen.     Erreichbar sind  Sie  ab  9-18         Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir     alle  Einstellungen  schnell und  verständlich     durch   und bekommen es auch hin. 
 - Alternativ kannst du aber auch unser eSupport Formular nutzen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte eure Anfrage zu eurer Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Jack-Johnson (16. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde das BIOS mal flashen... Bin bei 16.
Dann werde ich nochmal mit uns ohne OC testen. 
Wird dann das Backup BIOS auch überspielt?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Juni 2014)

@*Jack-Johnson*, danke für das Feedback. Nein das Backup Bios wir nicht upgedatet. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Jack-Johnson (17. Juni 2014)

Okay ich habe das BIOS aufgespielt. Werde jetzt eine Weile mit und ohne OC testen und mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen *Jack-Johnson*, danke für das Feedback. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Hat bei mir alles etwas länger gedauert. Ich muss leider berichten, dass die Probleme wieterhin bestehen. Sowohl *@Stock* als auch *@OC*. Das Problem tritt immer noch sporatisch auf und ist leider nicht reproduzierbar, damit ich als "Leihe" auf den Fehler finden kann.

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juli 2014)

Grüß dich* Pseudoephedrin*

_Kein Problem, an dieser Stelle macht es Sinn : bitte nimm dir 10min Zeit und nimm mal Kontakt zu unseren Kollegen auf, Sie gehen mit dir komplett und Schritt für Schritt alles durch und finden auch eine Lösung  _

- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
 Bitte  mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen      Festnetznummer            0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen.      Erreichbar sind  Sie  ab  9-18         Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit  dir     alle  Einstellungen  schnell und  verständlich     durch   und bekommen es auch hin. 
 - Alternativ kannst du aber auch unser eSupport Formular nutzen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Werde ich morgen mal durchrufen. Heute lässt es die Zeit nicht mehr zu, auch wenn es nur 10 Minuten sind.

Gruß und schönen Feierabend


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juli 2014)

Dir auch *Pseudoephedrin* und danke für dein Feedback  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe mich jetzt mal bei der Hotline gemeldet, und mir wurde geraten, mich mal mit dem Netzteilhersteller in verbindung zu setzen. Werde dies tun. Ebenso könnte es auch noch an den Laufwerken liegen. CPU habe ich sogar schon eine andere verbaut.

Ich würde mich wieder melden, wenn es was neues gibt insofern das gern gesehen ist.

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juli 2014)

Hi *Pseudoephedrin*

Danke für dein Feedback 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Habe gerade mit BQ telefoniert und es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es am Netzteil liegen könnte. Ich werde es trotzdem übernächste Woch, wenn ich im Urlaub bin einsenden genau so wie ich nochmal wegen den Laufwerken schauen werde.

Gruß und schönen Feierabend später


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juli 2014)

Bis Später


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss gleich ehrlich gestehen, ich habe es nicht geschafft mein Netzteil testen zu lassen bei be quiet. Gestern ist meine neue Tastatur gekommen und als ich diese angesteckt habe und booten wollte, hatte ich wieder einen sehr langen Bootloop (8x). Ich werde jetzt mal der Sache mit dem USB nachgehen. Vielleicht liegt der Hund ja dort begraben.

Gruß
Pseudoephedrin


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen *Pseudoephedrin*

Danke für dein Feedback 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine andere Frage, wollte aber kein neues Thema aufmachen. Kann man den Chipsatz-Kühler nachkaufen inklusive der Schrauben?

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. August 2014)

Guten Morgen *Pseudoephedrin*

Gerne wollen wir Helfen, bitte hierfür direkt mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt auf zu nehmen (und erfragen), Du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR. Dort werden die alle Möglichkeiten geben 

Eine bitte, um diesen Thread nicht weiter in die Länge zu ziehen, einfach einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Diesen schließen wir.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

